#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Planning & Project Management >  >  >  Excellent construction project management references - 3 great resources

## msaad2

Please see links below:



1) Construction Supervision - Link : *[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]*

2) Construction Project Management - Link: *[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]*

3) Construction Project Management - A practical guide to to field construction management - Link: *[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]*

Never stop learning....See More: Excellent construction project management references - 3 great resources

----------


## romulk

sorry, but 2) and 3) links are same...

----------


## c2h6

thanks you!

----------


## venofreddd

Thank you sir!

----------


## msaad2

> sorry, but 2) and 3) links are same...



Fixed the link romulk. Next time it wouldn't hurt to say thank you before pointing out an error.

Regards,

msaad2

----------


## pipe

Thanks

----------


## Beni_pgn

please share again...

----------


## endorphin

Please upload the files again. Thanks!

----------


## BCAD

Book 1: Construction Supervision 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Book 3: Construction Project Management - A practical guide to to field construction management

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## irwansyah.muchtar

the files does not exist, please someone re upload
Thanks

----------


## mdjaved91

please re-upload new links, please

----------

